# Hitman 2 system requirements



## rohan (Mar 24, 2005)

What are the minimum and recommended system requirements for HITMAN 2 : Silent Assassin. Do I necessarily have an AGP card to run this game. My comp. has the following specs:-

1.256 MB RAM
2.P3 1.0 GHz
3.Win ME
4.Intel 845GL motherboard with onboard 8 MB graphics
5.52x CD-ROm

Will HITMAN 2 run on it.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2005)

```
Minimum:
 Â· IBM PC or 100% compatible
 Â· Microsoft Windows 98/ME/XP
 Â· Pentium III 450 MHz or equivalent
 Â· 100% DirectX 8.1-Compatible video card with 16MB of video memory
 Â· 128 MB System RAM
 Â· 100% DirectX 8.1-Compatible Sound Card
 Â· 16X CD-ROM drive
 Â· 800MB free uncompressed hard drive space

Recommended:
 Â· Pentium III 1Ghz equivalent or greater
 Â· 256 MB System RAM
 Â· 100% DirectX 8.1-compatible 3d Accelerated Video Card with 32 MB VRAM
 Â· EAX Advanced HD enabled Sound Card
```

Source


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 24, 2005)

Yup Hitman 2 As well as 3 will definetly run on ur system but u have to reduce the resolution settings to 800x600 or 640x480 atleast.....With 256MB ram it should do away quite smoothly  

Btw u need not necessarily have an Agp card to run this game.....Minimum of 16MB Vram is sufficient for Gameplay although it must support Hardware T&L


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 24, 2005)

Strike out Hardware T&L. My onboard SiS 650 doesn't have Harware T&L yet Hitman 2 runs fine. Offcourse the resolution will be around 800*600 but the game play will be pretty smooth. The Glacial engine handles pretty well even on a low-end system like mine.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Strike out Hardware T&L.



Lets not strike it out just yet.....Well albeit not a complusion for the game to start, the Textures are rendered very smoothly with this option On from its configuration Menu.....Hell the game even ran on a Intel 810 Board that my friend had for a while  but refused later on (dun know what happened)


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 25, 2005)

LOL! I didn't mean to strike it out completely. I just said that even with no support for it, the game would run. Ofcourse the performance would be degarded but sometimes gamers are willing to play the game even if at the cost of a little performance.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Mar 25, 2005)

Lol....No hard feelings bro  
this is Game is well tweaked for its graphic requirements and surprisingly Hitman:contracts was also on same lines for its graphic requirements but Requires Min 256MB Ram for normal enough gameplay or it lags heavily......Kudos To Edios Interactive for for such making a game 8) Oh Btw Cody did ya complete Hitman Contracts


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Mar 25, 2005)

Oh yeah, long back! Even though I was dissapointed at it for not turning out to be as good as Hitman :SA, still it was fun.


----------

